# Gefahren KomplettwasserKühlung



## RanAnsMainsboard (26. Juli 2014)

*Gefahren KomplettwasserKühlung*

Hallo,
ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir eine Komplettwasserkühlung zuzulegen (z.B. Corsair H75). Mich beschäftigt allerdings der Gedanke das diese Auslaufen könnte und so das gesamte System schrottet.
Ist dies Möglich und wenn ja wer haftet dafür?
Bestehen noch andere Gefahren?

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. Juli 2014)

Eine kompaktwasserkühlung ist eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen da meistens lauter und nur ein geringen vorteil zu luftkühlung.

Mfg


----------



## Computer_Freak (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefahren KomplettwasserKühlung*

Hallo 

Kauf dir lieber keine, ich habe eine, meine wurde an den Schläuchen undicht und die Flüssigkeit bildete Kristalle (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...gen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco-167.html) Edit: ein Stück runterscrollen

Die Kühlleistung ist geringfügig besser als die von Luftkühlern.

Wenn du wirklich eine Wakü haben willst, aber klein anfangen dann kauf dir lieber so was hier: Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Austria


----------



## Goyoma (26. Juli 2014)

Also die Gefahren sind heut zutage fast weg. So schnell läuft da nix aus.

Aber unter 60 Euro würde ich mir keine zulegen, da die Kühlleistung zu gering ist.


----------



## RanAnsMainsboard (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefahren KomplettwasserKühlung*

OK. Werde mir eine besser Luftkühlung besorgen.
Ich überlege einen EKL Großglockener oder Brocken ECO nehmen. Ich mache mir nur sorgen das diese zu schwer für ein Mainboard sind (800 bzw 600 Gramm).
Kann ein solche Gewicht dem  Mainboard Schaden zufügen?


----------



## Goyoma (26. Juli 2014)

Welche cpu hast du denn?

Es werden Backplates für das Mainboard mitgeliefert, extra zur Sicherung 

Da passiert nix, es gibt auf dem Markt 3 mal so große Kühler


----------



## RanAnsMainsboard (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefahren KomplettwasserKühlung*

Ich habe einen i7 3770
Würde ich dann die Garantie auf CPU oder Mainboard verlieren beim anbringen eines solchen Kühlers?


----------



## Goyoma (26. Juli 2014)

Dann ist der Groß Glockner super.

Nein. Es sei denn du kratzt dabei am Mainboard rum und verletzt die schicht darauf.. aber keine Sorge, dass passiert nix.

Einfach Zeit lassen, und sachte vorgehen.

Und wichtig: An der Heizung erden! Also an einer unlackierten Stelle.


----------



## RanAnsMainsboard (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefahren KomplettwasserKühlung*

Dank.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefahren KomplettwasserKühlung*

Also, ich würde auch eher zu einem ordentlichen Luftkühler raten, die meisten kompakten waren mir zu laut, klar kann man unter reduktion der Kühleistung bei vielen die Drehzahl der Pumpe etwas an der Laustärke machen, aber ich habe zu derlei experimenten keine Lust mehr und empfehle eher was nette mit Luft.


----------



## RanAnsMainsboard (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefahren KomplettwasserKühlung*

Was würdest du für eine leisen kühlen Betrib mit einem 3770 empfehlen. Mein Gehäuse gibt eine maximale Höhe von 161mm an hätte aber schon gern ein wenig Luft.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefahren KomplettwasserKühlung*

Ist das " Zalman Z11plus" bei dir als Gehäuse noch aktuell ?
Lt diesem Kommentar sollten rund 16,5 cm Kühler gehen...ich geh mal suchen nach was empfehlenswertes.

Edit: CPU-Kühler mit Höhe bis 160mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
wenn der Airflow okay ist, dann könntest du dich entweder für ein günstigen Leichtgewicht ala Sella festlegen, der Macho oder Noctua ist eher was für die OC CPUs (d.h. wäre für deine CPU wohl bissel oversized).
ich persöhnlich würde (mit deinem Setting) den nehmen, oder willst du unbeding nen dicken "Pott" im Gehäuse haben ? :
Raijintek Themis (0P105255) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Test dazu : Hier 
Zum Gehäuse hier in Video mit den Abständen: klick
Oder willst du dir ggf. in naher zukunft eine K- CPU nebst Board zulegen, dann wäre z.B. ein Macho ne nette Investition?!


----------



## RanAnsMainsboard (26. Juli 2014)

Ja das ist es

Nein soabld soll es kein OC-CPU werden.
Kann man den Lüfter gegen einen BeQuiet PWM Lüfter tauschen?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefahren KomplettwasserKühlung*

Sollte auch gehen, der Lüfter ist aber auch einer mit PWM, würde den erst mal nehmen und testen, lt. Test kann man den auch auf "unhörbar" einstellen


----------

